# code po171,p1101



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I got a check engine light and code p0171,p1101.I took it to the dealer and they want 300.00+ to do a fuel system clean ?? This don't seem like my issue when searching these codes.My cruze is a 2013 with around 40k.What should I look for to get this fixed ? PCV or valve cover vacuum leak ?Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Find another dealer. If it's a PCV or valve cover, it's covered power your power train warranty. 




> Stuck in 2nd gear



Beep, beep.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is incredible to read so many members questions about a covered under power trane warranty issue that a Dealership is trying to gouge the consumer about .. 

Good for this Forum for having so many Enthusiasts that do care that the avg . Joe really should not be taken advantage of his ,her inexperience when the issue boils down to a Malfeisant dealer ..

New Forum Title ......Beware of these Dealerships !


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I got a call back yesterday about my car from the dealer as I did leave it with them and got a loaner. They did end up looking it over again. I did leave with it and turned back around after paying a 85.00 diagnostic fee and them telling me I needed a fuel system flush for 300.00 to fix the 2 codes had me a little pissed. They ended up replacing the MAF and Valve cover and said it was ready. They also said this would take care of the trans issue of the bumping ahead when at a stop. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope this means you experienced no charges at all.

Regarding the 'bump'……..while stopped, holding the brake, you should only feel the mild 'bump' of trans re-engagement upon brake pedal release.
Sometimes, even when stopped you may feel one, and only one, soft re-engagement…..however, if you feel multiple bumps, like every three to five seconds, while stopped with brake applied, your car needs a product update that includes replacement clutch plates in the transmission.
There is a service bulletin that is now about two years old for this specific concern.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

montess1 said:


> I got a call back yesterday about my car from the dealer as I did leave it with them and got a loaner. They did end up looking it over again. I did leave with it and turned back around after paying a 85.00 diagnostic fee and them telling me I needed a fuel system flush for 300.00 to fix the 2 codes had me a little pissed. They ended up replacing the MAF and Valve cover and said it was ready. They also said this would take care of the trans issue of the bumping ahead when at a stop. Fingers crossed.


Did you or did you not have to pay anything in the end? If you did contact the Chevy Customer Care staff here on CruzeTalk. Over 90% of the P0171 problems have been the valve cover which is a powertrain item. You're one of the few who has had the MAF sensor replaced and I don't know if it's covered. If you're still experiencing the repeated bumps every 3-5 seconds while stopped this is an internal transmission issue that is also covered under the powertrain and the dealership didn't bother to replace the components per the TSB that Robby mentioned.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The bumping is when at a stop light still holding the brake. If I put it in manual it does not have the bumping. Yes I had to pay a diagnostic fee. I need to call the dealer in the morning about the TSB on the transmission problem just need to find the TSB number.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the MAF was also a warranty item - check your receipt, insist on getting your diagnostic fee back - the dealership billed both you and GM for the same work. Someone around here will chime in with the TSB number.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your paper work. If the MAF was listed as a warranty item the dealership owes you $85. If it's not listed as warranty, double check your warranty book to see if it's covered.

Time to find another dealership in any case. The transmission TSB has been known for two years and it is covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Got the call today and they did duplicate the bumping issue and will be doing the clutch pack update this week.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Still waiting to get my Cruze back, they had to order parts.


----------



## 20141001CruzeEco (Jun 20, 2016)

MAF? Mass Air Flow sensor?... I am getting this on my 2014 Cruze and have had it on my 2010 Equinox. I believe it comes from an oil in the aftermarket air filters, that weeps off the paper element and adheres to the MAF... causing it to collect debris....


----------

